
Where to find good resources for “deciphering” a HTTP response message - rabbitcore
I am using an HTTP REST API what upon requests returns a response message with the following level 1 properties:<p>[ &#x27;_readableState&#x27;,
  &#x27;readable&#x27;,
  &#x27;domain&#x27;,
  &#x27;_events&#x27;,
  &#x27;_eventsCount&#x27;,
  &#x27;_maxListeners&#x27;,
  &#x27;socket&#x27;,
  &#x27;connection&#x27;,
  &#x27;httpVersionMajor&#x27;,
  &#x27;httpVersionMinor&#x27;,
  &#x27;httpVersion&#x27;,
  &#x27;complete&#x27;,
  &#x27;headers&#x27;,
  &#x27;rawHeaders&#x27;,
  &#x27;trailers&#x27;,
  &#x27;rawTrailers&#x27;,
  &#x27;upgrade&#x27;,
  &#x27;url&#x27;,
  &#x27;method&#x27;,
  &#x27;statusCode&#x27;,
  &#x27;statusMessage&#x27;,
  &#x27;client&#x27;,
  &#x27;_consuming&#x27;,
  &#x27;_dumped&#x27;,
  &#x27;req&#x27; ]<p>This structure also contains a lot of nested properties. I would like to go through the entire structure - property for property - to understand each of them.<p>I am able to find general resources on the HTTP protocol but I have been unable to find resources that allow me to work &quot;backwards&quot; from the content of the response object to more general explanations of how each property takes its place in the standards of the HTTP protocol (to the extent a property does not deviate from the standards or constitute a property special to a given web service).<p>Does such a resource exist - partially or wholly? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. TIA!
======
SixSigma
Most of those are not HTTP responses, that's why you haven't found them.

HTTP 1.1 protcol :

[https://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616.txt](https://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616.txt)

HTTP 2 protcol :

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7540](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7540)

------
rabbitcore
Thanks - I will look into those links carefully

